#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  how to convert HTML to Word doc

## emilio5

hello, 

I need to convert HTML to Word doc (and after that I'll need to Assimilate it in SharePoint)
I want that the word document will contain a properly formatted "look alike" version of the web page.
I've been experimenting, and it looks like the word didnt pace with internet formats, as it seems to ignore CSS completely, and most XML pages I tried don't render properly either. and also I got all the tables that framed the site.
I've also tried to copy and paste from the web to the word but it paste it with the site tables, which, I dont want.
So if anybody know a way to get a "web page" into word in a way that the entire layout is shown properly, I would really like to know how to do it.

Thanks!

----------


## macropod

Cross-posted at:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/foru...oc-620713.html
and
http://www.msofficeforums.com/word/1...-word-doc.html

See Forum Rule #8:
*Don't cross-post without a link.* Cross-posting is when you post the same question in other forums on the web. You'll find people are disinclined to respond to cross-posts because they may be wasting their time solving a problem that has been solved elsewhere. We prefer that you not cross-post at all, but if you do (and it's unlikely to go unnoticed), you MUST provide a link (copy the url from the address bar in your browser) to the cross-post. Expect cross-posts without a link to be closed.

----------

